# Naptol - reliable?



## devips (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried to purchase a TV or anything from Naptol? What is the experience?

Also, do you think it wise to purchase a TV online? I am in two minds really, and need your opinion.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

better to buy from buytheprice.com using ICICI as coupon code.


----------



## devips (Jul 1, 2012)

The kind of discount Naptol is offering is substantially more than buytheprice or flipkart.
So is Naptol reliable or not?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 1, 2012)

Naptol seems to be reliable but I don't have any experience with them.
If they have "Cash on Delivery" option, make payment via this method.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 1, 2012)

Which model are you looking for? May be any other site has better deal.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Better to keep away from naaptol and HS18.


----------



## devips (Jul 1, 2012)

@Saswat23 - I am looking at LG 32lk430. Naptol is offering it at Rs 28700 - at about 22% discount.

@rider - any solid reason, or just a gut response?


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Make sure they will provide LG india warranty, not their own warranty.
My friend bought a Neo V from HS18 he got made in thailand with no ICA hologram and earphones, and they refused to money back.

and naaptol customer care in not much responsive, read


----------



## devips (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Rider. I needed to know that.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Your welcome


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes they are reliable.


----------



## devips (Jul 3, 2012)

But Rider's link above says otherwise.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 18, 2012)

Recently got something from Naaptol. Good pricing, fast shipping (atleast in my case). I too was wary of going the naaptol way, but, overall the experience was good. Got the product within 2 days of placing the order.
Regarding the purchase of consumer electronics online, I'd rather suggest otherwise, as though they might ship the product within the specified time, you'll have to wait for the company representative to come at your location, and unpack the product, otherwise you might lose your warranty-as told to one of my colleagues, who purchased a toshiba 24" LED TV from flipkart. The representative took 5 days after delivery to show up. Imagine the harassment you'll have to face, considering the (packed) TV at your place, but you can't open it up till the time the representative doesn't show up.


----------

